# Prototype Musky Baits First Ones



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Finished up my first two prototype Musky baits that I have been working on for most of the summer. Their about 10 inches from eyelet to hook and weight about 4ozs. I haven’t tried them out as of yet I’m looking to do that this weekend or next week. I want to see how they work or don’t work before I paint them or make any more. Any suggestions on what might look right or wrong in regards to the blade and or hook size I would be greatly thankful for the help.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

redheaded said:


> Finished up my first two prototype Musky baits that I have been working on for most of the summer. Their about 10 inches from eyelet to hook and weight about 4ozs. I haven’t tried them out as of yet I’m looking to do that this weekend or next week. I want to see how they work or don’t work before I paint them or make any more. Any suggestions on what might look right or wrong in regards to the blade and or hook size I would be greatly thankful for the help.
> View attachment 245057
> View attachment 245058


Trebles look a little small. What size did you use?


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

I used a 5/0 dressed treble on the tail and a 4/0 on the belly.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'd go 5 on collar and 7 in skirt


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

+1


K gonefishin said:


> I'd go 5 on collar and 7 in skirt


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The inline version looks good but might have some line twisting issues. The SB version looks good
to go.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Bottom one.....issue with tie loop. Muskies will tear that design up. 2 to 3 looped like a split ring, it allows the arm to give kinda like spring loaded. Just left a meeting with 1 one the biggest bait makers in the world tonight and this very issue was discussed at length tonight with several national ranked anglers in the meeting. Not twist loop more like a curly straw


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm still using wrapped eyes on in lines, with swivel. I have gone to R bend on big spinner baits.
The Inlines I made with bodies fixed to shaft tended to want to spin more than the blades.


----------

